# Panic. My Groomer Retired.



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

ok. so i'm on my own.

i need a hypoallergenic shampoo for my two dogs...and a hypoallergenic rinse....

help....pretty please...


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Can you contact your groomer, and ask what she used??? If your pooches have really sensitive skin, and whatever she uesd worked, I'd try to figure out what that is rather than have the nightmare of trying a few out. 
That really is a bummer, good groomers are hard to come by!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

we use H/s coconut shampoo... but apparently it's discontinued.... we loved it when we got it from our vet, and it smelled wonderful.
Schuyler

they have the new formula, but it doesn't have an ingredient list yet :/ For the record though, this worked great with tobi's sensitive skin and on his belly and stuff.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

magicre said:


> ok. so i'm on my own.
> 
> i need a hypoallergenic shampoo for my two dogs...and a hypoallergenic rinse....
> 
> help....pretty please...


You could try this homemade recipe: I have only shampooed my dog once and might do it again sometime (greyhounds don't smell and he doesn't get dirty) and this is what I will use.

1 cup Castile liquid soap (Dr Bronner's which is made in USA)
1 cup apple cider vinegar
1/3 cup glycerin
quart of water
Mix all up together in bottle. 
You could halve the quantity.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

PuppyPaws said:


> Can you contact your groomer, and ask what she used??? If your pooches have really sensitive skin, and whatever she uesd worked, I'd try to figure out what that is rather than have the nightmare of trying a few out.
> That really is a bummer, good groomers are hard to come by!


well, THAT'S a d'oh.

she's a friend of ours. why don't i just text her.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

sozzle said:


> You could try this homemade recipe: I have only shampooed my dog once and might do it again sometime (greyhounds don't smell and he doesn't get dirty) and this is what I will use.
> 
> 1 cup Castile liquid soap (Dr Bronner's which is made in USA)
> 1 cup apple cider vinegar
> ...


you make your own shampoo? now that's dedication....

i bet it works well, too....could you send me some? i'll pay for it LOL


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Tobi said:


> we use H/s coconut shampoo... but apparently it's discontinued.... we loved it when we got it from our vet, and it smelled wonderful.
> Schuyler
> 
> they have the new formula, but it doesn't have an ingredient list yet :/ For the record though, this worked great with tobi's sensitive skin and on his belly and stuff.


thanks. i'll save the link....


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Well I haven't actually made it yet because when I did wash him I took him to groomers to see how he would react being washed by us (not a good experience and far too expensive) and they gave us some shampoo.
But in the summer I will probably maybe wash him a bit more.
If you have all the ingredients I don't think it would take more than 5 mins if that to mix up?


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

magicre said:


> well, THAT'S a d'oh.
> 
> she's a friend of ours. why don't i just text her.


D'oh! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

sozzle said:


> Well I haven't actually made it yet because when I did wash him I took him to groomers to see how he would react being washed by us (not a good experience and far too expensive) and they gave us some shampoo.
> But in the summer I will probably maybe wash him a bit more.
> If you have all the ingredients I don't think it would take more than 5 mins if that to mix up?


i have none of the ingredients except for the acv....and it probably wouldn't take any time at all to make up. i was teasing.

although if i weren't so lazy, i'd not have a groomer in the first place


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

How often do you bathe them? I wash Bishop maybe once every two months, either I just throw him outside after (in the summer) and he dries quickly, if it's cold I use the blow dryer. Tess gets washed a lot because she pees in her crate. For both dogs I've only ever used Johnson's baby shampoo, never dog shampoo.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Caty M said:


> How often do you bathe them? I wash Bishop maybe once every two months, either I just throw him outside after (in the summer) and he dries quickly, if it's cold I use the blow dryer. Tess gets washed a lot because she pees in her crate. For both dogs I've only ever used Johnson's baby shampoo, never dog shampoo.


I don't have any response, i just wanted to tell you every time I see your new avatar it's a shocker and absolutely cracks me up.

I have always used oatmeal shampoo on the rare occasions I bathe my dogs. I hate smells of any kind, but most especially perfumy smells.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

xellil said:


> I don't have any response, i just wanted to tell you every time I see your new avatar it's a shocker and absolutely cracks me up.


Creepy, isn't it? It's especially great when she needs to pee at 3am and hovers over you with that face on LOL.

With that gummy smile she sure isn't going to win any 'best smile' awards!

Is oatmeal shampoo meant for people or dogs?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Yep that would freak me out to wake up to that face, so why can't I quit laughing when i see it? I think she would sure win a dog smiley contest, I've not seen one any better than that.

I got it for dogs, but I would use people stuff also.


----------



## PennyGreyhuahua (Aug 13, 2011)

the oatmeal shampoo are for dogs but they have for humans too...i wash penny with oatmeal shampoo so far it's very good...doesnt cause her to tear up and i use very little amount so $10 a bottle last her eternity...oatmeal tends to not dry out her skin so maybe you should try it!


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

I use to bathe Duke with a normal dog shampoo, but luckily he doesn't seem to have sensitive skin so it was fine. However, that was a long time ago. By the time he was about 5 - 6 months old, he was too big for me to bathe in the bathtub inside! He is ok during the actual bath (USUALLY stays in the bath, doesn't fight what I'm trying to do) but when it comes to drying, he was a terror... as soon as he was out of the bath, he'd just run laps around the bathroom at full speed (which meant water and fur everywhere, because he basically just slipped around). I couldn't use a towel, hair dryer, anything, he went nuts. Couldn't brush him either. Putting him outside wet wasn't a good option because the yard of the house we were renting was more dirt than grass lol so he'd get filthy. 

So I got a mobile dog wash lady to come to the house, and it's great! She washes him, dries him, brushes him, all in the 'tub' in her van, so he's confined and can't go nuts so he actually gets a good brush lol. And he smells like lavender for about 2 weeks too, which is nice :lol: I should find out what she uses, in case I ever can't afford to have her wash him, though she works for part of a franchise so I'm not sure she'd be able to tell me... all I'm told is it's all organic stuff and great for all skin types... Duke certainly has no problems with it, and he smells great, so I'm happy :thumb:

I know what you mean though, finding a good groomer was hard! This lady costs a LOT more than others I tried, but he came out of most of them smelling like a chemical pit, it was disgusting, so I'd rather pay the extra money.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Caty M said:


> How often do you bathe them? I wash Bishop maybe once every two months, either I just throw him outside after (in the summer) and he dries quickly, if it's cold I use the blow dryer. Tess gets washed a lot because she pees in her crate. For both dogs I've only ever used Johnson's baby shampoo, never dog shampoo.


no film from the shampoo? i thought it had perfumes......


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

It does but it's not strong, I've never noticed any film on either dogs. Most dog shampoo has perfumes,too. It's supposed to be hyperallergenic but for people- not sure if it would be the same for dogs.


----------

